# Best Damn Adirondack Chair Design -- Ever



## SteviePete

HRM (Her Royal Majesty - SWMBO, Boss Lady, Convenient Other, Wife) has set forth an edict that if she gets the Adirondack Chair of her dreams I may be cleared for purchases of all necessary additional tools, jigs, glue, paint, screws, nails, and carving tools to accomplish said project. How can I go wrong? One problem-I hate Adirondack Chairs, Settees, Recliners and Adirondack Style tables- the whole mess. But a guy has to do what he must to feed the tool habit. My biggest complaint is that the designs are clunky and uncomfortable to sit in. Made with 4/4 wood they seem flimsy, 5 or 6/4 it gets expensive and realy heavy. Do you have a good design? Maybe something with carving to improve the stylishness and fool the eye so they don't look clunky. I have local hard and soft woods on hand. Finishes should be able to be renewed-I use Sikkens Cetol on garages and signs-but don't like it on stools and benches.

What do you suggest? Thanks in advance. This is going to be a real fun project. Don't forget to name the tool I really "need" to pull this one off. Thanks spj


----------



## lew

"Norm" rebuilt a really nice one a couple of seasons ago.

SawStop table saw ;^)


----------



## a1Jim

There's been some very cool adirondacks right here on LJs just search Adirondacks. Welcome to LJs


----------



## strube1369

Ya might try googlin' "Jake's chair". I think if I was gonna build one, I would consider that one.


----------



## Sawdust2

I think it was Marc DeCou that designed the absolutely best Adirondack chair.
Did a search for it

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2166

Lee


----------



## Robin1976

Not on LJ.com.. but on plansnow.com there is a decent design that has a matching foot stool that my wife is now insisting on having at some point this summer. The food stool is what sold my wife.. perhaps something similar?


----------



## TheGravedigger

I can't help with a chair plan, but I DO offer a helpful phrase to be used when requested to build something:

"Sure, honey, I can build that, but I'll have to buy a _."

Fill in the blank with any remotely associated item from your wish list. Works for me! (most of the time, anyway.)


----------



## CaptainSkully

My buddy Eric built a couple of Jake's adirondack chairs. They're attractive, sturdy, economical, and they stack. What more could you or your better half ask for. Once you make the patterns for one, you can crank as many out as you want. I think he used poplar or pine and then painted them. If I wasn't going to make mine out of wine barrel staves, I would use Jake's…


----------



## ralmand

Check my son in laws chairs out! They are nice looking and comfortable! I can email you the plans if you want them.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/17478


----------



## LesB

You are correct those chairs are clunky, hard and uncomfortable; especially when compared to a large woven Mexican hammock. Mine is on a portable stand so I can move it to a shady spot with a nice breeze on a hot day.

You did not include the tools you already have so I don't know what to recommend asking for. In my case I would like a Powermatic 18" bandsaw but I could also be willing to exchange my old Delta Unisaw for a new Powermatic or Saw Stop.


----------



## WibblyPig

I have one that I got from the Black and Decker web site 12 or 13 years ago (It's not the one that's listed now). It's the most comfortable adirondack chair I've ever sat in.

Unfortunately, I can't find the plans anymore. However, the last chair is about ready to give up the ghost so I'm going to disassemble it and use the pieces as a pattern for the new chairs. If you're interested, I'll also draw it up and upload it as AutoCAD and PDF files.

The seat has a gentle curve as does the back. It's amazingly comfortable and at parties, anyone who sits in one will go thirsty rather than get up to get another drink and risk losing the chair.


----------



## DennisC

I like the look of these, any producers out there?

http://www.eureka-business.com/products.php?action=details&record=5


----------



## JCantin

I've built 4 now with these plans from Veritas, the first in pine and then 3 in cedar. The design is classic and they are extremely comfortable. Finished the cedar with 2 coats of Sikkens Log and Siding for an outstanding look. 
http://www.veritastools.com/Products/Page.aspx?p=182


----------



## RandallJ

Ralmand,

I like the look of those chairs built by your son-in-law. Do you still have the plans or know where I can go to get them? Thanks!


----------



## CaptainSkully

There are arguably more free Adirondack chair plans on the internet than any other thing you can make. Google it, click on "images" and find the ones that you like. They're all a little bit different.


----------

